# Is oily/greasy hair normal in early pregnancy? If you had it when did it start?



## HappiestMom

Not sure Im preggie or not...trying to hold off till AF doesnt show...Im about 10DPO now...the last few days my hair has been horrible!! I normally wash it every other day and its fine but lately, like last night, I washed it before bed..didnt use conditioner...no products..let it air dry..woke up..straightened it..still no products and it was oily by like 7pm!! So just wondering if you had this as a sign of pregnancy when did you notice it and how long did it last?


----------



## Lunaty

My hair gets greasy very quickly at the moment.. in like a day! I cant tell you when it started exactly as Im unsure as bubs due date hahaha


----------



## emk10

Hi, this was definately an early symptom for me! I can normally go a couple of days without washing my hair. But before I got my BFP my hair would be greasy after just 1 day. I think I got my BFP around 13DPO and it came on well before then. GL x x


----------



## miamimom2b

I had that but only for a couple of weeks. My hair and skin were way oily.... My face was crazy shiny. But then it went away. 

Now I'm growing all kinds of new hair around my hairline. They're kind of sticking up giving me a 'halo' effect (especially right after blow drying). At least it's December and the look goes along with the season!:)


----------



## claire-lou

I had this pretty early on too


----------



## HappiestMom

Thanks ladies...not trying to get my hopes up just wondering if it could be possible...bout to go take a shower and wash my hair....again...lol....


----------



## MissFish

I had greasy hair starting today actually!! I am 4+6. Have you been using conditioner/products previous to a few days ago? Being a stylist I do know that depriving your hair of moisture will actually cause an over production of sebum (oil) so skipping out on conditioner can cause this too. I condition my hair everyday though, and it appears to be a symptom for me!


----------



## HappiestMom

I do use conditioner but even then when it gets icky its mainly at the top...recently its all over down to the roots and makes my hair stringy all the way down...I cant deprive of too much conditioner as my ends are dry..I use a panteene 2 in 1 and then also randomly that 3 min miracle aussie stuff...congrats!


----------



## MissFish

Maybe it's a sign!! Cause mine is def on the greasy side..blech! GL & Thank U!! :)
BTW I love that 3 min miracle stuff


----------



## HappiestMom

Thanks and I know, its great!! I def have split type hair..my roots get greasy while me ends are pretty dry from all the dying..but Ive been about 4 months no dye and going strong! lol...so this whole..all over greasy thing is def new to me....


----------

